# Ford 3000 rear hydraulic



## dlmegds (Aug 17, 2009)

Why is the hydraulics jerking when going up, and can not slow it down when lowering, can not stop it in any position. It is either all the way up or all the way down.


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, and welcome aboard

Did you check the oil level?
Has the oil been changed? how long ago?


----------



## forsythlucas (Aug 24, 2009)

*ford 3000*

i have a ford 3000 to and its doin the same thing. it jerks when its going up. how can i fix it? and the hydralic line that lifts equipment is on but its like it has no pressure to lift any thing why is this?


----------



## JCBkid (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi there, does the lift continue to jerk even after the tractor is warm? If it stops its because the oil is cold. Also, make sure the hydraulic pipe running under the fuel tanks is on tight at both ends as this is prone to come loose after a few hundred hours of use. Hope this helps sort your problem.

Brian.


----------



## Renchpullr (Aug 8, 2010)

*My Findings*

Regarding Hydraulics not lifting, I have had this problem right from the time my 3000 was on warranty in the 1960’s. The dealer never solved the problem. The symptoms were that it would lift sometimes and sometimes not, it was also jerky. There were periods when it would work normally. Temperature seemed to not affect whether it worked or not. I suspected what I called the floating valve, repair manual refers to it as the unload valve. This valve is only activated by oil pressure on either side of it. So I made up a manual “pusher” for this valve that can be operated from the drivers seat. So now every time it doesn’t lift I push my manual lever that I made up and that makes it lift every time. 

You may have to blow a string through the tubing. Then tie it to the very end of the 1/16” cable to pull it around the bend. The cable needs to be extra long to assemble the top cover housing. The ½” inch nipple rotates in 3/4” nipple when operating the lever. Fine tune your cable length with a cable clamp inside the dust cover and coil up excess cable length. 

Also be sure to check that the hydraulic pump is bolted tightly to the gear housing it doesn’t suck air into the system.


----------



## ripnook (Jan 5, 2013)

what are you all using for hydraulic fluid for the Ford 3000 gas with manual transmission? We live in cold temperatures and are trying to find something compatible to what is in the owner manual.
Thanks.
Jeff


----------



## Robert Howell (Nov 22, 2020)

I rebuilt the hydraulic pump. When I replaced the pump, it began to leak fluid behind the pump! What’s happening! Ford 3000


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Robert, welcome aboard.

Is it leaking from the mounting flange? Did you put a new gasket there? I used copper coat on both sides of the gasket when I had a leak there.


----------

